# need help making yogurt



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, I've done my reading but still need help. A friend gave my some fresh Bulgarian yogurt and I want to use it to make my own GM yogurt. I do not have a yogurt maker and my house is not a steady temp. Still cool in the early hours. I do have a crockpot with the "warm" "lo" temps. Can someone walk the through making yogurt. I'm a first timer! Also, can you freeze yogurt and then use as a starter later? I've go a quart of this and don't want to waste it. I know, eating it wouldn't be a waste! Duh. But I want to save it, too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Susie,

I used to make yogurt all the time but now I only do kefir  

When I made it I warmed 8c milk to 105F poured it into a glass bowl and added 2-4Tbs of fresh cultured yogurt. I covered the bowl with plastic wrap, set it on a heating pad turned to medium heat, then covered everything with a thick bath towel. It took about 61/2 hrs to finish. The trick with yogurt is to not get it too hot. A crock pot on warm or low might be hotter than 105F. 

You do not want the temp over 115F or you will kill off the culture and your yogurt will be a runny mess. You do not want the temp under 95F or the culture won't grow and you will have a sour runny mess.

Christy


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I also am reculturing a Bulgarian strain of yogurt. Gently heat your goats milk to 180*F, I do this in a double boiler set up. It is important to heat the milk to 180*F if you want to reculture this strain for future yogurt. Cool to 115*F. For 1/2 gallon of milk, use 2T.of yogurt, for 1 quart use 1 T. yogurt. When milk has reached 115*F, stir a few T.s of this milk into your yogurt starter, then add this mixed starter into your milk, stir gently really well. Do this in the morning and by evening it should have cultured, how ever you choose to incubate. I make yogurt once a week, and make either 1/2 gallon or one quart depending on how much I think I will use. I have never tried to freeze any. I rely on culturing a fresh batch every week.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay. Will play with heating pad, oven light and crockpot before I try making the yogurt. Whew! Sounds so complicated! But then, I'm afraid to get my feet wet, so to speak!


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

You could "test" your crock pot by adding a couple of inches of water to it, get it warmed up and stick a thermometer in it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When I make yogurt I use a heating pad under a cutting board use 1/2 gal or qt jars and then cover with a towel works great


----------



## magpie (May 1, 2008)

When making yogurt, we just keep a pan on the cookstove for several hours on very low and monitor the temperature. It takes about 6 hours or so, but tastes and smells great.

Let us know how it goes, and good luck!

Christy, what made you change from yogurt to kefir?

Maggie


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

> Christy, what made you change from yogurt to kefir?


Kefir has all the beneficial properties of yogurt and more! Plus it is so easy to make, keep made and store. Also, since the grains multiply on their own I never need to buy new culture. I make mine nice and thick with a cold brew method and it is so yummy!!

Christy


----------

